# Thule Force Cargo Box



## chomps1211

Hmnnn,..! While that does look like a lot of rust, and it's definitely ugly. You realize that a piece of 1/8 in steel would take forever to corrode enough to fall apart and fail? You would surely notice that type of damage long before it weakened to that degree! :blink: :shrug:


----------



## ekb18c

That doesn't occur for my Thule box. Do you wipe it down after it gets wet before storing it away? 

I left my box on for 2 months now with rain, snow, and it's nothing like that. Take a gummy stone or brillo pad and buff it out?


----------



## frankz

I realize it would take awhile to rust through. My issue is mostly with the fact that it happened so quickly. And yes, I would wipe it down after use.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

good thing I have Yakima skybox.

the only cosmetic issue was the Yakima emblems falling off.


----------



## Tatanka Head

Thule treated me well when I bought my rack and thought I lost an essential nut. They shipped one out immediately to me...even though it was my mistake.


----------



## frankz

Here is the official Thule response. 

"That type of oxidation and rusting is consistent with a box that has been used in the Northeast, and been in contact with road treatments, and is not considered a manufacturer’s defect."

I never said it was a manufactures defect, I just complained that it shouldn't happen this quickly. 

Lesson learned....buy anything but Thule, and also paint any exposed metal surface, since those hundred's of dollars spent do not necessarily guarantee a quality product.


----------



## vajohn

Thule makes really good stuff in my experience using their products over the years. I have one of those boxes but don't use it on a regular basis for snowboarding trips since I usually drive my silverado and just stick the boards in the bed. It has not really been exposed to much road chemicals during snowstorms but it has been sitting outside for a while...about to go see if there is any rust.

I was thinking maybe they could have used stainless steel, but then again I am out fishing on a regular basis in saltwater in the warmer months and even stainless starts to corrode pretty quick. Aluminum does not and neither does titanium. I'm not sure thick aluminum would be strong enough for that application and titanium too expensive (my titanium dive knife was definitely not cheap).


----------



## ekb18c

frankz said:


> Here is the official Thule response.
> 
> "That type of oxidation and rusting is consistent with a box that has been used in the Northeast, and been in contact with road treatments, and is not considered a manufacturer’s defect."
> 
> I never said it was a manufactures defect, I just complained that it shouldn't happen this quickly.
> 
> Lesson learned....buy anything but Thule, and also paint any exposed metal surface, since those hundred's of dollars spent do not necessarily guarantee a quality product.


I don't think that's a fair statement. The metal got wet with water and most likely salt from the road and then perhaps you didn't wipe it down and it was just left there and it rusted. That's science and mother nature, not sure what you want the Thule to do. Rust is rust

Most likely would happen with anything metal..


----------



## rambob

Thats why Titanium, Stainless and Aluminum were invented, and WD 40, Boeshield Spray, etc:blahblah: Got to maintain that crap. Then shred.


----------



## vajohn

Wd40 is really not that great...I like silicone spray. Wd40 is basically a solvent...kerosene with some other crap added to it. I guess that is why wd40 now sells their own silicone spray.


----------



## taco tuesday

Used twice and the clamps are rusted? I have a thule force xl that has been on my subaru since christmas. It has no rust on it. I have not treated or wiped/dried it a single time. how long has yours been stored between uses?


----------



## flipstah

That's normal. I have a Thule Ascent(?) and my clamps look like that. Still sturdy at high speeds, fully loaded.

The rubber coating is just there to protect the roof rack and have a sturdier grip. 

That's what happens when steel meets snow, melts, repeats. Like others have said, it'll take a long time for rust to eat through that thickness.

Science rules!


----------



## vajohn

If you are that worried about it, you can treat it with a rust converter and coat it. The problem is that the coating might wear through and then all that crap will get underneath it causing the metal to actually deteriorate faster over time if you do not keep up with maintenance on the coating.


----------



## vajohn

Just took a look at mine. Looks really good and it has been sitting outside for over a year. I am not sure if it is the 'force' box or not, but it is definitely made by Thule and was not cheap. I left my key in the lock with a key chain attached to it and the key chain is all rusty, but all parts on the box look good. About to spray the working parts with some silicone.


----------



## chomps1211

vajohn said:


> If you are that worried about it,* you can treat it with a rust converter and coat it. The problem is that the coating might wear through and then all that crap will get underneath it *causing the metal to actually deteriorate faster over time if you do not keep up with maintenance on the coating.


My biggest worry with some sort of treatment would be whatever you treat it with might react with the finish on the vehicle. I'd rather have rusted, crappy looking (…removable, temporary) clamps on my rack than have a coupe of blemished spots on my cars finish. :dunno:


----------



## Bones

ekb18c said:


> I don't think that's a fair statement. The metal got wet with water and most likely salt from the road and then perhaps you didn't wipe it down and it was just left there and it rusted. That's science and mother nature, not sure what you want the Thule to do. Rust is rust
> 
> Most likely would happen with anything metal..


I tend to agree with the OP. It's a an auto accessory that is intended to be exposed to water and road chemicals during normal usage. Unless it was damaged (ie paint scuffed off, etc.) then it shouldn't rust like that during the warranty period. I'm sure we'd all be pissed to find rust like that on a new car that doesn't get wiped down after every drive. 

For the record, I've got a Thule box and the metal surfaces didn't look like that until it was 10 years old and it never left the car, never got wiped down and was in and out of a heated garage. I'd hose it down once or twice a winter when I hosed down the rest of the car. And I live in an area that uses a lot of road salt.


----------



## vajohn

Get a small can of rust bullet and put it on there. Could also try something like por...don't think I would worry unless maybe you try to apply it with the box installed and drip it on your paint job.


----------



## destroy

Surprised it took so long for someone to suggest recoating the thing. That should be easy to do with a couple items from the Home Dump or your local Vato Zone/auto parts chain and some fishwrap for overspray/cleanup.

OP could even post some pictures that actually show some detail of what the thing looks like so we could give some good advice.


----------



## f00bar

destroy said:


> Surprised it took so long for someone to suggest recoating the thing. That should be easy to do with a couple items from the Home Dump or your local Vato Zone/auto parts chain and some fishwrap for overspray/cleanup.
> 
> OP could even post some pictures that actually show some detail of what the thing looks like so we could give some good advice.


Think his point is that he shouldn't have to do such a thing. And I agree, it's a what $500 piece of plastic? I kind of agree with him. It's meant to carry stuff to ski resorts and they blaming it on New England road treatment. Well duh.

I get it's really not a big deal, but Thule does want to take claim of the best available and this does seem a bit shoddy.


----------



## destroy

It is what it is man. The money has already changed hands. Thule makes some solid stuff but nobody's perfect. I know what it feels like to be let down and feel like a sucker, and not want to deal with it. At this point he can sit and cry about it, or fix it and have a solid setup that'll last for years. Two ways to go through life, my friend.


----------



## frankz

destroy said:


> It is what it is man. The money has already changed hands. Thule makes some solid stuff but nobody's perfect. I know what it feels like to be let down and feel like a sucker, and not want to deal with it. At this point he can sit and cry about it, or fix it and have a solid setup that'll last for years. Two ways to go through life, my friend.



You got it buddy. I ended up using a scotch brite pad to scrape some rust off, but it didn't do much. I also coated it with Fluid Film, which is a lanolin oil product used for mowers, snowblowers, etc to help prevent rust. 

I'm sure the clamps will last for years.


----------

